# Malignant melanoma.



## Kedves (Nov 18, 2019)

I was wondering if any of the members here has any knowledge on malignant melanoma in dogs, especially in Vizslas. What to expect , how to fight it, how to assist the dog. Our V is going to be 10yo next month and otherwise she had a very good, happy and healthy life. No problems or any concerns, unless you consider squirrel and rabbit chasing, or taking over half of the whole bed for her own use, a problem.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I think a lot would depend on if it's spread to other areas. Another consideration, is how well would your dog handle the cancer treatment .
Most of the time your vet can refer you to an oncologist, and they will let you know what you're facing.

I have a female about the same age.
She has gotten to where she hates going to the vets, and throws a royal fit if she has to be left there. My husband, and I have already talked about the what if, on cancer with her.
Due to vets stressing her out so much, we will not do any long drawn out treatments. If cancer raises its ugly head. Doing what is right for her, is what is most important.


----------



## Kedves (Nov 18, 2019)

OK, I left it open for few days as I am still trying to wrap my head around it. Lets see if I can put it in wider perspective.

Our V has been exceptionally healthy all her life. Skin infection when she was a pup, single urinary infection in her teens and couple of bruises from being stupid( like running into a trunk of a hedge when chasing a rabbit and not caring what she runs into). At around 6 y/o she started to collect or grow some black spots on her belly. No worries till they appeared on her legs and couple of them actually started to grow outwards. We had them removed and tested. They came back as benign melanoma. We were assured nothing to worry about for the time being and just keep an eye open. So we did. 

Roughly 6-7 months ago, a very similar growth appeared her upper lip, in the corner where the lips meet. I was not concerned as it was not growing or giving her hard time. No bleeding or pain of any king. That changed 2 months ago when my wife noticed a different looking growth right on her anus. It was not black as all others, but rather a watery, soft and ballooney looking one. She also started to scoot regularly. We went to the vet very quickly and upon inspection our vet did not like it right away. He suggested malignant melanoma right there. They removed the one from rear end, the one from the lip, and couple more from 2 legs. Week later the results showed again, 2 from the legs being non malignant, but the one on lips and bum unfortunately were malignant. 

I have done solid online research, and I already know that malignant melanoma in dogs is a formidable and nasty thing. Once you consider all the facts you can easily assume that you don't have much time left with your beloved dog. Be that left without treatment or throwing all possible options at her. 

We have appointment at the Oncologist in couple of days, so I let them do their thing and say their peace, but I doubt it I will let my dog to go through any chemo or radiation at her tender age of 10 y/o. 

I'll update if any decisions are made or if any developments happen.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I am so sorry your going through this.
I am sure the oncologist will give you more information, to help you with your decision.
Don't worry about choosing the correct course of action, while in the vets office. Its okay to take a couple of days.

I've only had one vizsla with sarcona. It was caught early, and removed with clear margins. But like so many other cancers. It's not if it will return, but when it will return. We lost her 4 years later, but not from cancer.


----------



## Kedves (Nov 18, 2019)

A bit of good news after visit to oncologist. The lump on her lip did not meet the threshold of concern on some sort of index. What would be of concern for the vet would have to be at 4 or greater, our dog was at 3. Vet was more concerned about not having clear margins after the operations, and she would suggest second procedure to improve the margins, but after only 3 weeks there is no sign or scar where the lump was. She was still optimistic, asked to keep an eye open for reoccurrence in that particular spot and that's it. 

The other one on her bum was way higher on that index, way above threshold (7 over 3), but it is not considered being in the mucous area, but rather on her skin. With being on the skin, it has only 40% chances of metastasis. Again, it would be way better if there were clear margins after the initial operation, or if the scar was visible to perform a second one, but oh boy, this dog heals so fast nothing can be seen anywhere after 3 weeks. 

The vet also checked the lymph nodes closest to both areas, and they are not enlarged funky looking at this time, and although there are never any guaranties with cancer, vet feels very positive and encouraged about the situation. Frankly, so do I. 

There is couple of options available to help the dog with her fight, and we are exploring those right now.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

That's wonderful news. 
Please keep us updated.


----------



## Kedves (Nov 18, 2019)

I need to share this link regarding malignant melanoma in dog. If you decide to read comments below that link, you will get a better understanding how powerful this cancer can be.

https://www.natural-dog-health-reme...oma-is-a-terrible-and-aggressive-disease.html


----------



## Boney (Feb 17, 2020)

My V had MM and was on the vaccine for over 4 yrs. Its every 6 months, around $500.00 give or take, and he did well on it. Has been used around 10 yrs. with good success. Find a good oncologist and good luck.


----------



## Erniesmom (Oct 11, 2017)

Kedves- Have you ever heard of Dr. Judy Morgan? She started as a traditional vet and adopted Chinese medicine to treat for things that the same old approach did not help. She live streams and posts videos on Facebook. This mornings video was on cancer and some natural treatments that can help. She also has written books on how to care for your dogs naturally and how to prepare homemade diets for your dog that help with certain conditions. It would be well worth the 15 minutes to watch it. She has taken in dogs that owners and rescues cannot help or deal with the multitude of problems and rehabilitates them. She is an angel on earth for pets and their humans. Best wishes for a full recovery and good health for your four legged bed hog.


----------

